# Waltham pocket watch



## RGrahamSmith (Mar 18, 2017)

Just for interest, thought I'd show you my Waltham pocket watch:










It was my father's watch and I think he got it during or just before the second world war. He used it all the time because he was a ticket inspector on British Railways, and as he was constantly opening stiff doors in the carriages, he said wrist watches were always getting damaged. When I inherited it 20 years ago I had it serviced, and since then it has run well, always keeping good time.

I know it has no particular rarity or monetary value, (the gold plating has worn off in places) but I'm very fond of it as it is almost all I have left from him. Whenever I wear a suit I wear this watch.










As I'm not sure exactly when he got it, can anyone tell me how I go about dating it, if that is possible?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

RGrahamSmith said:


> Just for interest, thought I'd show you my Waltham pocket watch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hi...lovely watch! If you open the back, you should find a serial number on the movement (don't use a number on the case) Compare that to the chart in the link below, and you should get an idea of when it was made. This will be the movement. Say for example the number is between 260,000 and 330,000, you will know it was made in 1866.

The watch itself may have been imported to the UK as a movement, and cased here...especially if it is a 'Dennison' case.

Hope this helps a bit. :thumbsup:

http://www.pocketwatchrepair.com/histories/waltham.html

Cheers, Rog.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Would like to see a movement shot as I'm assuming it has one of those pretty lovely ornate designs...

It looks to be very old so it should be early 1900s...


----------



## RGrahamSmith (Mar 18, 2017)

Thanks for the link, Rog.

It is indeed a Dennison case. Here's the movement.










The number 22098089 would therefore indicate it was made between 1989 and 1919, right? It's older than I thought! My father was born in 1918, as it happens.

As you can see by the blurred escapement wheel, it's ticking along nicely!



RGrahamSmith said:


> Thanks for the link, Rog.
> 
> It is indeed a Dennison case. Here's the movement.
> 
> ...


 Sorry - that's 1918 not 1989

How do I edit my posts????


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I just love those Waltham 18S movements with all the decoration (that was not seen by most people!). I have one in a Silveroid case. Lovely watch, nice double sunk dial. Enjoy.

Mike


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

RGrahamSmith said:


> How do I edit my posts????


 When you first compose and then post your text, you have about 15 minutes to edit typos, mistakes, wrong pics etc. Click on the 'edit' button below the post (Between 'Quote' and 'Options')

After that, you can't edit the post.

:thumbsup:


----------



## RGrahamSmith (Mar 18, 2017)

Thanks... Um, I think....

Er... no, can't see an edit button... or an options button. Is it because I haven't posted much yet?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

@RGrahamSmith....sorry....you might have to reach the exalted 50 post minimum before all the... 'Ahem'... special features become available. Once you have 50 posts, (and endured the rolled up trouser leg, hoodwink and bared left breast), you will have access to the SC (sales corner), be able to edit posts and use the PM (private message) service.

Just keep posting as you have been, join in, and the big 'Five O' will be here sooner than you think! :thumbsup:


----------



## RGrahamSmith (Mar 18, 2017)

Cheers, Rog!


----------



## Galimbe (Nov 20, 2016)

Family's watch-its very cool!


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

It is fitting that your father used it on British Railways as it is definitely a Railroad Grade watch!

The great looking screw-set movement is a Grade 642, Model 1908, Waltham 17 jewel 16s (size 16) Railroad Grade watch and the 1918 is accurate.

Very nice watch!


----------



## RGrahamSmith (Mar 18, 2017)

Roddyjb said:


> It is fitting that your father used it on British Railways as it is definitely a Railroad Grade watch!
> 
> The great looking screw-set movement is a Grade 642, Model 1908, Waltham 17 jewel 16s (size 16) Railroad Grade watch and the 1918 is accurate.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for that! Wow! 99 years old! And I'm guessing that "Railroad Grade" means "sufficiently accurate to serve the needs of a railroad/railway worker who needs to keep track of train times"


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

Exactly what *Railroad Grade* means, it is certified for railroad use.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Lovely. I should post a movement pic of the 8 day car clock my father had, and resides in a bedside drawer. Keeps good time, makes a delightfully audible ticking. Certainly not as prized as OP's pocket watch, or as rare, but I love the art deco numerals.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ted (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi. To me, owning a watch and a clock that belonged to your father is really, really special. So many of us put so much emphasis on "collecting" and "scoring"...finding the next watch or whatever for our ever growing collection. I can guarantee that your father's watch is a million times more beautiful, more special, and more important in the scheme of life then any collector on this sites expensive "holy grail" that they spent a fortune to obtain!!!!!!! Other than photographs, the only item that I own from my mother is an ashtray and from my father, some rusty wrenches in his old metal World War II tool box. Sometimes I just dream of having the watch he actually wore. I have some incredible memories of them both, though., as they always treated every one they knew with respect. I have "collected" things my whole life. Maybe the reason is because I always wanted to pass something.....anything......on to my son....that he could hold and look at, and think of me and my wife when we are eventually gone. But many of the items are just on display. To think that your father actually USED that watch on a daily basis, is much more special than that shiny, mint condition holy grail watch that some collectors lock away in a safe deposit box , untouched, perfect looking, but totally unused, tucked away from everyone in their families' view...because it is so valuable that they are afraid to leave it out because it might someday be stolen. That watch will never be remembered by our heirs as ours , because it was never actually used by us. Just my thoughts. In my opinion, the watch and clock you just showed us are the nicest I have ever seen. Nothing in my " collection " comes even close.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Hear, hear. Well said, sir. ,)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

